# Bella has QUADS today (new pic added)



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

She has 3 bucks and 1 doe..ALL are blue eyed. 2 of the bucks are Buckskin, one is solid black. The doeling has is black with white blotches in different places and a big white on her side. Pics is not so great but'll have to do until I get better daylight tomorrow.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella has QUADS!*

What ever it is that you are giving these does - I want to know - because I WILL NOT give it to mine!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: You have everyones kid quota for the year at your place with the last few births~~

Congrats and can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my! and congratulations :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She looks deflated!!! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....You must have some water supply!!

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I think my head would explode!

Congratulations!!!

(What are you feeding those does?) :wink: :greengrin: 

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.......... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I can not believe how many babies your does have, Congratulations. :stars:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Bella has QUADS!*



kelebek said:


> What ever it is that you are giving these does - I want to know - because I WILL NOT give it to mine!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: You have everyones kid quota for the year at your place with the last few births~~
> 
> Congrats and can't wait to see everyone!


Whatever it is ... I want some (not for me, for my does lol)

Congrats x 13


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know if any of this has any bearing on the numbers...but I used CIDRs on Timachee and Bella. I also fed "buck power" to my bucks during breeding season. Everyone got BoSe 30 days prior to breeding EXCEPT the bucks and Potsie since they were not here.
Now, the rest of my crew looks like twins exept Daisy looks like a single and she DID have a CIDR as well.
So I have no clue but I think my big numbers are over til the first of March when Nimue kids


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You have NO CLUE how long I set here debating on whether or not to actually look at this thread :doh: :help: and I can see right now that I definitely SHOULDN'T have! :help: 

They are GORGEOUS Robin!!!!!!!  What does that put you up to now??? 13??? You know next Friday is Friday 13th right :roll: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, that puts me at 13 so farm. I have does due end of next week as well


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What is CIDR? :scratch: I wouldn't mind getting quads more often.  Not sure about quintuplets. :wink:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

CIDR's are used to generate heat cycles. They force the doe to go into heat using a hormonal method. They look like little tampons and you use a plastic applicator to insert them and leave them in for 18 days. After that, you pull the "string' removing the CIDR and a doe will cycle within 48 hours. I use them so I know exactly when we get bred.
I had some left over from when I did boers a couple years ago. I only have a few left. You can't get them imported to the US anymore. It has now become illegal to import unless you are a vet.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so how do people get them?

cute kids!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess you could check and see if your vet can get them


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

that is neat! I have never heard of that before... I know with horses you can give them a shot to bring them into heat. I wander if they have the same thing for goats :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

TH - did you use PMSG along with your CIDRs? 

I do the same thing - CIDR then natural breeding, so I can organise to be home when they kid, they all kid together and I know exactly when they will kid. 

Using CIDRs for AI, it is recommended to give a shot of PMSG at CIDR removal, to increase fecundity (because AI generally lowers fecundity) and in this situation you would expect average of twins. 

I havent used PMSG with natural mating, and I'm averaging twins, but I've been debating this year whether to use PMSG in hopes of triplets and quads, considering I have a huge list of people wanting goats from me, weaned babies and poddies, and I dont mind poddying the extras. 

Still thinking bout it


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope I didn't give the shot this time. I have used Lutelyse before and it just doens't work as well for me as a CIDR alone. I've never had a CIDR fail to produce a strong heat cycle.
I try to help increase the health of the semen and fertility in my bucks as well. I give BoSe 30 days before breeding and I also feed "Buck Power" during breeding season


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

fecundity is on the doe's side though :wink:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

But she needs happy healthy little swimmers


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

true

what was your feeding routine at the time of joining? Did you flush feed? 

What was their condition score at joining? 

CIDRs alone will not increase fecundity.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope I didn't flush feed. They stay on pasture year round, so it wasn't suddenly introduced, and I don't increase their grain amounts during breeding...they would get too fat. There was quite a bit of green during breeding season.
They get free choice bermuda hay, alfalfa pellets, and minerals. I feed a high protien pellet mixed with oats,barley,and BOSS once a day. I increase the amounts for lactating does.
I try to keep the body score at 3, but I have to watch a couple of them so they don't go up to 4


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

very cute. How can pictures of baby goats be anything but cute. Suellen


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, now I have to say I am impressed and also stumped. You managed two quads and one quints without super-ovulation drugs, flush feeding or drastically increasing CS. In your situation you technically should be having twins and trips. :greengrin: 

Congrats, and enjoy those babies :greengrin:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I am as stumped as you


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

How close are your bucks? Can the girls smell them? If your girls can smell the boys they will start release more eggs with every heat till they are breed. Shelly


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, they can smell them!! EUREKA! Thanks for this info.
We have a friend about an hour away and her first two does kidded this week...both with quads. No CIDRS involved


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh! I am glad I am far far way!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> How close are your bucks? Can the girls smell them? If your girls can smell the boys they will start release more eggs with every heat till they are breed.


Hmmm. That is interesting. Our buck is fairly close to the does and they can smell him. We almost always have triplets, rarely twins. . . . that is pretty interesting.

Keren: Nigerians are very prolific breeders -- quads and quints are very, very common with the breed.  Pretty cool but a lot of work!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My buck pen too is right next to the does. That's normally how I find out who's in heat. The does plaster themselves to the fence and the bucks are blubbering from their side. They share about a 25 foot section. Hot wire on the bucks side to make sure they don't get too interested in visiting.

I did get two sets of quads last year and we did get three sets of triplets but everything else was twins and singles.


----------

